# Experienced Rper’s discord channels?



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

So, a couple things first. I've been doing rp's on and off for a couple years now and, consequentially, I have developed a respectable ability for the written word. Because of this, I'd prefer if I could be around similarly experienced individuals.  If any of you fine folks are aware of a channel that fosters such an environment, I'd appreciate that you'd indulge me. While I am flattered that I've at times gained considerable attention from other rpers on particular channels, a good portion of them have some difficulty posting substantial replies, and in the interest of mutually beneficial rps, I'd prefer a roleplay group with more experienced partners, if one exists that is.

EDIT: I actually debated internally over how posh and formal I wanted to make this OP. Some part of me is convinced my OP is trying too hard to demonstrate my 'refinement'.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2017)

Can confirm. Kimber knows his shit.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Can confirm. Kimber knows his shit.



That just tickles me pink.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> That just tickles me pink.


Mate. You turned a straight guy bi and almost myself bi as well. Take pride in that shit, mate. xD


----------



## Simo (Oct 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> So, a couple things first. I've been doing rp's on and off for a couple years now and, consequentially, I have developed a respectable ability for the written word. Because of this, I'd prefer if I could be around similarly experienced individuals.  If any of you fine folks are aware of a channel that fosters such an environment, I'd appreciate that you'd indulge me. While I am flattered that I've at times gained considerable attention from other rpers on particular channels, a good portion of them have some difficulty posting substantial replies, and in the interest of mutually beneficial rps, I'd prefer a roleplay group with more experienced partners if one exists that is.
> 
> EDIT: I actually debated internally over how posh and formal I wanted to make this OP. Some part of me is convinced my OP is trying too hard to demonstrate my 'refinement'.



No, it's really hard to find a good RP, let alone a Discord channel that fosters them.

There is that link you sent, but I never joined that one, the application process was too annoying! I'm amazed they didn't want a blood sample, finger-prints and your firstborn : P

But geez, I can't think of any such Discord channels.

I see ones with RPs on them, but I'd like one that has more channels devoted to people outlining their ideas, and looking for others to RP with, as opposed to the RP on site sorts of ones.

Well, if anyone knows of any Discord groups like the haughty fox mentioned, lemme know!


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

Simo said:


> No, it's really hard to find a rood RP, let alone a Discord channel that fosters them.
> 
> There is that link you sent, but I never joined that one, the application process was too annoying! I'm amazed they didn't want a blood sample, finger-prints and your firstborn : P
> 
> ...



We're both in the market for quality erotica, there must be some fine enterprising folks who're capable of sating such demands.


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 24, 2017)

Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers

I help run this one. Its not 100% story driven/formal rps but we do have a channel for one off story driven rps and have been talking about hosting a server-wide formal rp event in the near future. Its a small server though. Keep in mind its also a SFW only server, so no erp or fetish rp will be allowed.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 24, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Discord - Free voice and text chat for gamers
> 
> I help run this one. Its not 100% story driven/formal rps but we do have a channel for one off story driven rps and have been talking about hosting a server-wide formal rp event in the near future. Its a small server though. Keep in mind its also a SFW only server, so no erp or fetish rp will be allowed.



Always a catch!


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 24, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> Always a catch!



Oh yeah i should also mention we have a verification system in place so you'll have to DM a staff member a form or post it to the introductions channel so we can give you some roles. Its a security measure.


----------



## Komi (Oct 24, 2017)

I’m with you there. It’s hard to find people who know how to make details coherent. I must note however your level of diction is quite high.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 24, 2017)

silveredgreen said:


> Oh yeah i should also mention we have a verification system in place so you'll have to DM a staff member a form or post it to the introductions channel so we can give you some roles. Its a security measure.


Always a welcome.

I see servers with a complete lack of security measures and it just doesn't feel right. Oh. And I'd recommend turning off the @everyone command for non-staff members if you haven't already.


KimberVaile said:


> We're both in the market for quality erotica, there must be some fine enterprising folks who're capable of sating such demands.


I hope you find your ideal partner(s). Someone who can match, if not even outclass your RP'ing skills.

Good luck on your endeavor, mate! <3


----------



## silveredgreen (Oct 24, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Always a welcome.
> 
> I see servers with a complete lack of security measures and it just doesn't feel right. Oh. And I'd recommend turning off the @everyone command for non-staff members if you haven't already.



Yeah we turned off @everyone pings for regular users already, as well as @here pings.


----------



## It'sBlitz (Oct 24, 2017)

Well, i'd like to join a serious RP group, but i'm hella new, all other servers I tried joining crashed, had trash mods, or never got off the ground.


----------



## Komi (Oct 24, 2017)

Why not just come up with our own instead? We could hold a bit of an entrance test for those who wish to join.


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Oct 25, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> While I am flattered that I've at times gained considerable attention from other rpers on particular channels…





Yakamaru said:


> Mate. You turned a straight guy bi and almost myself bi as well. Take pride in that shit, mate. xD


Something tells me you're about to get a lot more attention! To have a command of creative writing sufficient enough to incline straight individuals toward becoming bi is impressive indeed… Have you ever written, or tried writing, a story / fictional work? Or perhaps even tried selling your talents with an occasional commission? It sounds like you might attract a following ^^. Myself included…

As for me, I wouldn't say I'm an experienced roleplayer; limited spare time and such. But I think my creative writing ability is at least pretty decent, not that I've ever looked to measure it. I'd most definitely be interested in following a few RP bigwigs if some corner of the Web is found or created, to study their technique and better my own (spare time permitting, of course : P). Standing on the Shoulders of Giants, and whathaveyou.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Something tells me you're about to get a lot more attention! To have a command of creative writing sufficient enough to incline straight individuals toward becoming bi is impressive indeed… Have you ever written, or tried writing, a story / fictional work? Or perhaps even tried selling your talents with an occasional commission? It sounds like you might attract a following ^^. Myself included…
> 
> As for me, I wouldn't say I'm an experienced roleplayer; limited spare time and such. But I think my creative writing ability is at least pretty decent, not that I've ever looked to measure it. I'd most definitely be interested in following a few RP bigwigs if some corner of the Web is found or created, to study their technique and better my own (spare time permitting, of course : P). Standing on the Shoulders of Giants, and whathaveyou.



I wrote one or two stories, but, I got so little feedback that I lost the motivation to continue writing them. My best work is done through collaboration anyways, as you can imagine, that usually involves e-rp. Just being able to get some sort of reception or criticism for what I am writing makes all the difference. Incidentally, some of my best work was made on the promise of rp, notably a good three paragraphs that some have told me they could have mistaken it for to the introduction of a novel. It was painfully ironic when all that work was met with two single sentences.

In the interest of mitigating the re-occurrence of such circumstances, I might just create my own server, but the thought of having to manage all of that is nightmarish. Should I pursue such an endeavor, I'd hardly mind giving you a pass. In turn, perhaps I could ask you about C++ related stuff, god knows there's always some Byzantine C++ rule that defies all common sense.


----------



## Blue_Jay (Oct 25, 2017)

I don't know of any servers or groups (in the furry community) that enforce such a relatively high standard of role-playing. Sorry. 

I'd like to think that I'm pretty inclusive when it comes to the folk that I spend my internet time with, but on the other hand I sure do put a lot of thought and care into the scenarios that I create, and I especially appreciate it when others do the same in our collaborative storytelling efforts. So I guess I can see where you are coming from. I wish you good luck in your search!


----------



## Eleven-lyc (Oct 26, 2017)

Hehe, you remember me from the other thread ^^. C++ is undoubtedly one of the most archaic languages I've come across, so you have my sympathies there. All of the machinations, multiple semantics, and usage conditions behind the enigmatic const keyword… I did read through the old C specification, “C89”, not so long ago (could they have made the tangled mess of data type syntax any more convoluted?), so that helped my understanding a fair bit. So yes, I'd be happy to help regardless ^^.
And if your stories are still around somewhere I'd love to give them a read :3.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2017)

Eleven-lyc said:


> Hehe, you remember me from the other thread ^^. C++ is undoubtedly one of the most archaic languages I've come across, so you have my sympathies there. All of the machinations, multiple semantics, and usage conditions behind the enigmatic const keyword… I did read through the old C specification, “C89”, not so long ago (could they have made the tangled mess of data type syntax any more convoluted?), so that helped my understanding a fair bit. So yes, I'd be happy to help regardless ^^.
> And if your stories are still around somewhere I'd love to give them a read :3.



Most are deleted out of some amalgamation of anger and embarrassment, I really only have fragments left. Just incomplete pieces of writing intended for roleplay that never got used unfortunately. I suppose for the better, the little pieces I do have are much better written, even if incomplete.


----------



## Steelite (Oct 27, 2017)

KimberVaile said:


> It was painfully ironic when all that work was met with two single sentences.


Welcome to my life.


----------

